# TransPac July 2013 MCM



## aguyleroux (Apr 25, 2012)

I am a photographer, writer, filmmaker and sailor looking to get aboard a TransPac boat for the 2013 race.

I am interested in documenting the journey of a single crew in the capacity of a media crew member as seen in the Volvo Ocean Race. I'm looking to add to my resume in the hopes of getting aboard a VOR boat for the race in 2014 and giving your boat some exposure in the process. 

I will be posting (upon completion of the race) the footage I shoot on my Vimeo, YouTube, and Tumblr pages and possibly as a travel video for TripFilms. I also write for Nella Media Group based out of Oahu and plan to write an article with photos about the experience for one of their publications.

If any Captain is interested in this please contact me and I would be happy to answer any questions and work out the details.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Honestly, You are probably posting, asking in the wrong place, Better to be sending letters, resume's etc direct to the folks with the boats racing. I have yet to honestly see any of them posting in places like this. Just my 02. Hope you do get aboard a boat!

marty


----------



## aguyleroux (Apr 25, 2012)

Than you for the note. I suspect you are right. I am just covering my bases and doing a full onslaught. I'm registered with the TransPac website. I've been posting in all the forums I can find. I am registered for press credentials as well. I've got friends and family in Hawaii doing some leg work for me. So this is just one part of my larger assault. Thanks again.


----------

